# Ou trouver les drivers Wifi pour XP sous macbook ?



## yom23 (30 Novembre 2006)

Yop all. Voila je suis sous Vista sur macbook noir, mais je n'ai pas reussi a install les drivers wifi via le CD :/ Sauriez vous ou je peux dwl les drivers wifi pour win XP . J'ai bien vu sur le wiki mac les pilotes mais juste pour MBP. Si vous auriez une id&#233;e, Merci davance de votre aide.


----------



## yom23 (30 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un aurait une id&#233;e please ?


----------



## yom23 (1 Décembre 2006)

up :s


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Décembre 2006)

:modo: Bon &#231;a va j'ai tol&#233;r&#233; un "up", pas deux... Si tu n'as pas de r&#233;ponse c'est que personne ne la connait ou que personne n'a eu le temps de te r&#233;pondre pour l'instant


----------



## romaing34 (2 Décembre 2006)

Sous Vista, la carte Wifi de mon macbook core2duo avait été reconnue directement par le système.

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est aller sur http://www.ma-config.com pour avoir dans le détail les différents composants de ta machine.
Une fois la carte Wifi identifiée, une recherche de drivers sur des sites dédiés (touslesdrivers.com, etc) devrait te permettre d'utiliser ta carte sous Vista.


----------



## nass9500 (6 Décembre 2006)

mi aussi je cherche la meme chose si quelqu un a reussi a tous instaler ce serai cool


----------



## Tarul (6 Décembre 2006)

nass9500 a dit:


> mi aussi je cherche la meme chose si quelqu un a reussi a tous instaler ce serai cool



c'est étrange, les drivers wifi ont été les premiers à être intégré dans les drivers fournis par apple.


----------



## romaing34 (6 Décembre 2006)

Le problème est en fait que si l'on installe directement Vista avec Bootcamp, on ne peut pas utiliser le .exe des drivers Apple, il plante avant la fin.

La solution était il me semble d'installer XP sur une autre partition, et d'aller chercher les drivers installés sur cette partition XP depuis Vista.


----------



## Tarul (7 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Le problème est en fait que si l'on installe directement Vista avec Bootcamp, on ne peut pas utiliser le .exe des drivers Apple, il plante avant la fin.
> 
> La solution était il me semble d'installer XP sur une autre partition, et d'aller chercher les drivers installés sur cette partition XP depuis Vista.



Je me permet de rappeler que bootcamp ne supporte pas officiellement Vista, il est donc normal que les drivers posent problème à leur installation.


----------



## nass9500 (9 Décembre 2006)

a quand alors la compatibilité de boot camp avec vista?


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2006)

Quand Vista sera sorti pour le grand public, je pense, soit aux alentours du 30 janvier ou bien, dans Léopard  (ce qui pourrait aussi donner l'envie d'achat de Léopard  )


----------



## nass9500 (13 Décembre 2006)

personne na instaler vista sur son macbook de preference core 2 duo pour nous donner sont avis et de comment instaler tous les drivers?


----------



## romaing34 (13 Décembre 2006)

Moi je l'avais essayé avec la RC2. Tout s'est installé sans problème particulier, mais certains périphériques tels l'iSight ne sont pas reconnus.


----------



## nass9500 (15 Décembre 2006)

moi le gros probleme c pas lisigt c le wifi qui marche pas d'un coter je men fou un peu de lisigt


----------



## Tarul (15 Décembre 2006)

nass9500 a dit:


> moi le gros probleme c pas lisigt c le wifi qui marche pas d'un coter je men fou un peu de lisigt



un peu d'effort sur l'écriture. Le langage sms n'est pas très bien supporté sur les forums techniques. merci.

Je ne le répéterais jamais assez, bootcamp supporte officiellement que windows XP SP2. Donc vous devez avoir conscience qu'avec Vista, c'est la loterie. surtout que même des périphériques pur PC, ont du mal sous Vista.

La seule chance, c'est d'essayer de retrouver le constructeur et le modèle de la carte wifi de ton MB, puis d'aller chercher sur le net le driver windows.


----------



## romaing34 (15 Décembre 2006)

Nass, quel est ton modèle de macbook : rev.A ou rev.B (c2duo) ? Parce que je répète que sur mon macbook c2duo, la carte wifi était bien reconnue sous Vista.


----------



## nass9500 (17 Décembre 2006)

core 2 duo noir et c sur qu il ny avait pas de wifi


----------



## romaing34 (23 Décembre 2006)

Effectivement je viens de réinstaller Vista sur mon macbook c2duo et il ne trouve pas les drivers Wifi.

C'est un chipset Atheros 5008 (wifi pré-n). Pour le faire fonctionner sous Vista, il te faut utiliser un driver D-link, qui a une carte wifi utilisant ce même chipset.


----------

